# LastPass Hacked



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I have been using them since xmarks no longer store passwords but I am seriously considering dropping them since they are not notifying those who have accounts. It also seems they are not sure if they were hacked or not. I already changed passwords on all of my email accounts. Fortunately I won't use them to store my banking and other financial accounts information. 



> An outfit which offered to protect people's password from hacking appears to have been, er, hacked.
> 
> The CEO of password management company LastPass Joe Siegrist, said that it was highly unlikely hackers gained access to his millions of users' data, however he is warning people to change their passwords just in case,


Read more: Password protection site LastPass hacked - Who do you trust these days? | TechEye


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

not sure what is going on with them but they are now telling people not to change their passwords. I have yet to receive any emails from them regarding this problem. I have been using this firefox addon since they took over xmarks. 

Latest news

LastPass says users no longer have to reset passwords - Computerworld


----------

